# Load warn, my 125 gallon acrylic restoration!



## Alleykat0498 (Mar 16, 2009)

Well this is among my first post here and I hope someone may find something they need here. I have restored many tanks, all of my tanks came from craigslist and needed much tlc before setting them up but this thread should showcase my latest and most rewarding project yet! 

The tank is a 125 double drilled acrylic mess when it arrives at my home. 
It arrived with all kinds of coraline stuck to all 6 sides, a large crack accross the top brace scratched pretty bad with 2 3/4" bulkheads.

So I cleaned it and buffed it with NOVUS plastic polish (best stuff in the world for removing scratces from plastics including acrylic) Novus Plastic Polish Complete Package From Lotion Source, Novus Plastic Polish Removes fine scratches, deep scratches, haziness and abrasions from most plastics. Novis Polish Novvus Polish.

Then I patched the crack with 1/4" cell cast acrylic and a product called weld on #3 which actually fuses the material together rather than adhering them. (kinda cool to use) 

Redrilled the overflow's to fit 1 1/2" bulkheads to double the flow.
Plumbed in the sump and viola!

Seems like a small amount of work but let me just say that this project kicked my butt for 4 days straight! I'll also include a picture of what the outside of my home looked like while I was traipsing back and forth to the hardware store and my work area (the back deck) Hope you enjoy! 

































After Clean up!


















Materials











New Bulkheads drilled and installed! These should get a little more flow huh?


























Leak Test!







And the finished product!


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Tank looks great and the oscars seem to be enjoying it. What is the size of the sump? The last 3-4 pictures don't show BTW.


----------



## Alleykat0498 (Mar 16, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Tank looks great and the oscars seem to be enjoying it. What is the size of the sump? The last 3-4 pictures don't show BTW.


The sump is a 29g tank with a DIY sterilite bio tower filled with 30 nylon pot scrubbies (1$ for 3 at the dollar store!!!) and a single baffle. hmm not really sure why the pictures dont show, I can try to post them again.


----------

